# Private Drones in America Privacy concerns



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

You'll start to see them soon. Buzzing overhead while you sunbathing nude on your private purchased home/land. Of course you don't own the air above you right? Nothing new though since anyone can attach a video camera to a heli or model airplane.

Alex Jones mentioned these are already being used by LEO in CT???

Drones go mainstream - Jan. 9, 2013


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

Very interesting read...they will be very bored if they are videoing us.....


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Just goes to show us the goverment is taking all you rights away. More and more every year. They look at us as little sheep being head for slaugher and we just keep going along with it. Congress is no long for for the people but for themselves and have been for years. They just takes us as fools.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow thats crazy. Eventually you knew it would happen


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hmmmm. I wonder if 12 ga #5 shot turkey loads would get the job done?
There never was a mention of what loads the bird hunters in South Carolina used to shoot down the PETA drones (2 of them :razz
The civilan drones are no where near as high flying or sophisticated as a military drone.
And yes, where I live it's perfectly legal to shoot in my own yard.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

its really nothing new. Satellites fly over your house several times a day, and many can see the print on a newspaper sitting on your porch. Its just now the drone cameras are in your face, not miles above the earth


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

You are right! The only thing different is the goverment use to be secret about it. Now they don't even try to hide it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Out here in the boonies the county sherriff's on both sides of the state line regularly fly light planes looking for pot patches in the woods.
Find 'em, too.
But some civilian outfit snooping on me is a completely different matter.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

And to think while in Nam, some of our low life cs supervisors used to borrow some of the early versions of the night scopes and attempt to see what we were up at our posts to once the sun set.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i heard seatle pd already uses this.

they will be bored to death with me. work, range, wolf sanctuary, big cat sanctuary, bloomingdales. repeat. im like clock work same thing/same time. my roadtrips vary, activity and location. just find the nice hotel afterwards and you can catchup me there.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

they had three stealths out pretty low flying over the DM range in the angeles forest last weekend. and some other heavy duty palnes, flying quite low through the mountains. i looked up and asked my buddy just to make sure i was seeing what i thought i was seeing...


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Im not pacified enough. Im afraid I might be the next drone strike. ::saber::


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

lol thats why they are legalizing pot everywhere- so we can be stoned and not paying attention. it think its a unilatteral move.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

or the start of an American Green party. ::rambo::


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

we gotta get something started. better than the cel phone party. lol on a side note. i always thought that was bs but one of my buddies on the sportbike forum says he actually met some 12 yr old with one. holy cow!!!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol hahahaha


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

No problem. If these drones can carry a camera they can carry an auto loading 410 shotgun too and those peeping private drones with cameras can soon get expensive. Then I start to think about those model rockets...and some of the possibilities there. Some RC planes are already engaging in ariel dog fights for fun, this would just merely be an extention of that hobby. I see a lot of potential fun here, what about you?

I can just see my neighbor now...

Power!
Power!
Pull up Maverick!
Pull Up!
Eject!
Eject!
Control this is triple sticks, Maverick is going down, over.

Ha ha ha. That should be more fun than the law should allow.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

hahahahhahahaha


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MikeyPrepper said:


> hahahahhahahaha


Is that all you can contribute to ANY of these posts?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Bring 'em on..









Drones eye view-


----------



## Condor (Dec 26, 2012)

Hypothetically speaking, a .22 would be more than enough to bring down a drone.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i havent seen one that i know of what do they really look like?


----------



## Condor (Dec 26, 2012)

The wiki article, Unmanned aerial vehicle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia , has multiple pictures of them. Predator UAV's are probably the most prevalent.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

ahhh man! and what is the purpose of using these on us?i dont like this in addition to geing able to detain some one indefinately with out charges.
i dont know kids... and who gets to control these? military? politics?private vendor? and then need a warrant to view something?

thank you for posting that.


----------



## Condor (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm sure Police / Sheriff departments will be the ones controlling / using them. Purchased with our tax dollars and used against us. No warrant needed to spy on you from the public airspace.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

And real estate people, and companies that sell personal information to advertisers, and nosy busybody neighbors, and the local homeowners association. And watch out for Google Earth to take their "streetview" to new levels.
And of course the local perverts video taping little kids and women poolside in their bathing suits.
Do not automatically assume that government agencies would be the only ones interested in our private lives.


----------



## Condor (Dec 26, 2012)

Some of those listed maybe. It takes $ to purchase and time to operate one of these. Not really realistic for Joe Public, advertisers or HOA's.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Bring 'em on..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pull!

Nothing like shooting another 25 at the skeet or trap range...


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Is that all you can contribute to ANY of these posts?


hahahahhahahaha


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

My local Sheriff's office:

ACSO testing Drones


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Condor said:


> Some of those listed maybe. It takes $ to purchase and time to operate one of these. Not really realistic for Joe Public, advertisers or HOA's.


Not true at all. The small ones available for private use are no bigger nor more sophisticated than a radio controlled model plane. Did you not see photos of the drones PETA used to spy on the South Carolina dove hunters?
When people hear the word "drones" they automatically think of military styled aircraft that fly at thousands of feet in altitude equipped with FLIR, night vision, and high resolution cameras.
Not so.
They can be bought for less than $600. Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAV) - RobotShop
And that is just ONE source. Google can be your friend, sometimes.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

One thing that I wonder, is how does it relate to helicopters?

Think about it. A helicopter equipped with FLIR is flying at night. That FLIR just takes a flip of a switch to activate. How are we sure that the switch is ever OFF? Are we to trust that it's off when not needed (chasing bad guys?) What if they have it on constantly?

Only difference is maybe you can't hear the drones overhead? Are they to just fly a grid pattern to catch illegal activity or spy? Or are they only to be used to chase bad guys. What determines a "bad guy" if they are spying on EVERYBODY like a suspect to a crime they are about to commit (Guilty until proven innocent reference)

Another reason to grow giant trees around my property. They can see my heat markers, but won't be able to directly tell what I'm doing.............


----------



## Condor (Dec 26, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Not true at all. The small ones available for private use are no bigger nor more sophisticated than a radio controlled model plane. Did you not see photos of the drones PETA used to spy on the South Carolina dove hunters?
> When people hear the word "drones" they automatically think of military styled aircraft that fly at thousands of feet in altitude equipped with FLIR, night vision, and high resolution cameras.
> Not so.
> They can be bought for less than $600. Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAV) - RobotShop
> And that is just ONE source. Google can be your friend, sometimes.


Well,not to nitpick, the one for $600 is a kit that needs assembled, needs software and a computer, RC radio equipment and someones time and smarts to figure it out. It also has limited flight time, radius and from watching the video, it's very noisy with that noise bleeding into the audio. Video wasn't that great either. The next level up was $5,000. Like I said, I'd be surprised if anyone other than the Gov't would have the resources to use them.


----------

